# Match Game TCoD!



## SonicNintendo (Jul 1, 2009)

Here's how it works:  I will put a statement or two up and you  have to fill in the blank.  Fill in one or all of them.  Just like regular Match Game; but no celebs.  Same rulles apply; don't use explicit language. 

*My responses come in parentheses after the statement.*

Statements:
1. At the mall, there is a sign that reads "500,000 Served". Oddly enough, that place is a ________.  (Tennis Court)

2. Rover was a bad dog (How bad was he?).  He was so bad, he got kicked out of the house for ______ing in it.  (Peeing)

3. The restaurant's customers got food poisoning after eating the soup because _______ was in it. (Poop)

Favorite comments:
None.


----------

